# 2005 maxima struts



## Boogie560 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have been having the weirdest noises in passenger side front wheel after hitting bumps and stuff....after tainking it to my mechanic he stated that it is the struts and there is some leakage there as well..so replacements are due immeidately...the question is ...what would be the most cost-effective and durable recommendation for struts that i can purchase myself....thanks for all contributions to this question..and based on the responses i will get which ever one you guys choose the most...

thanks in advance.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

All I know is stock cause I work for a dealership. So I really don't know the durability of the aftermarket units. I can vouch for the high end aftermarket like Tein, Tokico, and KYB but I don't know if they offer product for your model.


----------



## Boogie560 (Mar 20, 2009)

I think they acutally have the kyb struts ..now question, being im a complete novice at this...do I need anything else with the struts..like shocksor somethn...or thats its!!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Well there are some roller bearings and the annoying rubber isalators that make that clunk noise when they get worn out. IIRC they're only around $10 to $15 a corner.


----------



## Boogie560 (Mar 20, 2009)

does that come with that..or do i have to buy those as well....?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

You have to buy them seperatly


----------

